# A Helping Paw



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thought I would share this, it's one of my 6 week old kittens helping my hubby build the kitchen cupboards, lol. *


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what sweet pictures - so small and cute....and I bet the help was invaluable!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a cute piccy, the kittens adorable.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics Wendy-cute kitts too-bet that was a fun time


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Awwww - he can come and help build our cat pen if he's looking for more experience!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

What great photos and a gorgeous baby


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Some ones gotta check the instructions! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Everyone
Someone has to check what these men are up to, lol*


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol:d:d:d....


----------



## Bobcat (May 26, 2008)

Aww...how sweet.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, kittens are so thoughtful and helpful arent they lol


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

aww that kitten is absolultely gorgeous....... I want one !!!!!! lol thou think O/H will not agree


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, there are 2 little boys left 
My OH does'nt get much choice, lol. Though he is very supportive of my hobby *


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

...like a little furrball.....so sweet


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so cute what a great pic


----------

